# Bagged B8 A4 on BLQ's



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Sometimes less is more 

*http://www.airsociety.net/2012/01/roger-that/*


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

white and ohhhhhhhhhhh so nice eace:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Cool car, could use some more spacers all around though.


----------



## black maqic20th (Aug 10, 2008)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:heart::heart:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

I like


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## mike.snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

Car looks amazing!!! I can't wait to get on AIR!!!


----------

